# Cody New Ride



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Cody's ride that I'm building.

2009 Spank Tweet Tweet frame
Spank Tweet Tweet stem, bars, and rims
Eastern SS hub
DT Comp spokes
Spank Subrosa saddle
DMR Moto Diggers

Will have:
Society Xeno fork
Demolition Cranks
Odyssey Glow-in-the-dark pedals
Gusset post and Clamp
Eastern Headset
BB-7's

Look for it at MSC races and hopefully Sea Otter and take it for a spin.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow!
This is going to be a tight build!


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

schmob otter is a ways away pal....it better be done by then!!!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Is spank the new sponsor you were hinting at?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks, and yes...one of them. I'm basically going to help find riders in the US for Spank, ride, and support other riders. Cody is going to ride.

Joel, notice Allex's busted up Stab Supreme in the background?


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks guys the bike is gonna be sick!!!! Im way stoked for it, I hope it will be built soon so I can spank it!! haha


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Well if they are looking for riders... *cough*


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Glad to see more chrome frames around! Awesome build


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> Well if they are looking for riders... *cough*


They are...you know I'm was going to talk to you. As for anybody else we will be trying to figure stuff out soon.


----------



## yeti_tamer (Jul 20, 2008)

should at the knight sabre glow in the dark grips to match the pedals, eh eh ?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

So quick question... is Cody going to be racing DS or 4X? I thought to race 4X you had to run gears?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

This is just a DJ/Street machine. In MSC Zach won on his SS sinister. I think the rule is that you must have two working brakes. Cody will be rocking a Commencal like mine for 4x/DS.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Joel, SPANK USA is Cody. He is at school right now.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Agency said:


> Joel, SPANK USA is Cody. He is at school right now.


I figured. I PM'ed you about riding this weekend.


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

STOKED!!! Check out spank-bikes.com guys Im not sure if its updated but there amazing frames and parts, and for you guys that ride cross country, or DH, or what ever not just dirt jump, freeride, spank makes a part for you!


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

the bike is super dope super smooth and agile oh man I got threes whips all kinds of stuff I didn't befor


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Pics of the finished ride please...


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

It is sort-of finished. We took the front end off the his DMR for it. It will get done...I'll post photos soon.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Things gonna look sick. I'd love to get my hands on a new hardtail for the dj's. Loving the chrome!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Check out the other colored chromish finishes...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I want a purple one.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

So dope...


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

That frame looks a hella lot like a blk market, very nice.


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

agency - when/where did you buy the new spank stuff from...i work in a shop and have been checking bti (the only spank carrier in the US?) and they havent had any stock of the new 09 parts...


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Seanbike said:


> That frame looks a hella lot like a blk market, very nice.


It is fairly close to my Riot, maybe a little tighter even. The drop-outs are bigger but yeah they ride very similar.

Last time I talked with Blk Mkt one of the guys said they have used Spank previously. I really don't know what that means but I do know Gavin, one of the co-owners of Spank has designed some Hayes brakes, owns a part of Atomlab, founded Funn, etc.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

greenblinker104 said:


> agency - when/where did you buy the new spank stuff from...i work in a shop and have been checking bti (the only spank carrier in the US?) and they havent had any stock of the new 09 parts...


Cody and me were given the parts from Spank about a month ago. BTI is the only supplier for now, but that might change too. Hopefully they get the 09 stuff in soon.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

We added a front brake and I loaned him a FRX laced to a JuJu hub.


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

i hope you have a matching front wheel and a new fork coming (or atleast a fork where the crown isnt discolored) for the sake of that bike being very very nice otherwise


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, the fork is a big heaving pile. The front wheel is only temporary and he is going to put on a 80mm Society Xeno fork.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

Looks awesome, whats the weight on just the frame and it complete so far?

Also who distributes Spank parts....like which carrier for bike shops, and where are you getting glow int he dark odyssey pedal I want some


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

BTI supplies spank as of now. So far as I've seen anyhow... QBP will probly follow soon if they grow in popularity as they are.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

dirtjumper202 said:


> Looks awesome, whats the weight on just the frame and it complete so far?


The frame is 5.4lbs and as the bike sits now it is 31lbs. 8 oz. (A touch lighter than my Riot)



dirtjumper202 said:


> Also who distributes Spank parts....like which carrier for bike shops, and where are you getting glow int he dark odyssey pedal I want some


We are supposed to have the pedals soon. I will let you know. :thumbsup:



A Grove said:


> BTI supplies spank as of now. So far as I've seen anyhow... QBP will probly follow soon if they grow in popularity as they are.


True, already in the works.


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

greenblinker104 said:


> agency - when/where did you buy the new spank stuff from...i work in a shop and have been checking bti (the only spank carrier in the US?) and they havent had any stock of the new 09 parts...


We get it stright from them, since we ride for them. You should be able to get them on BTI now though!


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

I tried to front flip that bike yesterday! I crashed hahaha


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

Dude is anybody a good photographer? how ever you spell it. I need some one to take pics yo!


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

Lance we need a energy drink sponser!!! Like bad!!! You should contact talen, monster, or bawls or go fast or sumthin!


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

for real we do!!!! lol


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

The Agency said:


> We added a front brake and I loaned him a FRX laced to a JuJu hub.


DAMN IM SEXY!!


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

in the finished photos, why is there one chain link that is not red?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

CaliforniaNicco said:


> in the finished photos, why is there one chain link that is not red?


Probably a master link or a half link.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

Demo-9 said:


> Probably a master link or a half link.


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....:madman:


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

***************UPDATE!!!!************

Getting ready for the Ranch Style this weekend!

New front end...










Wheel that I built for his Slash, he'll use it tonight at Woodward while I finish his red one tomorrow. I'll have to post a pic of the complete bike.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

With the Demo cranks...










Tibia Post...


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

I ditched the front brake. Haven't weighed it yet.

I loev it!!!!


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

How tall are those bars and where can I get some?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

They are 2.73" rise and from your LBS...BTI has every color but red.


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

those bars look a lot taller then less then 3 inches. Are there different measurements for different companies?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

They are close to 3...they just look really tall because of the bend. The bend is closer to the stem for max bar space.


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

rode so good at woodward!!! so smooth and romp some street that night toooO!!!!!!!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

We'll finish the real front wheel here soon...


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Done...


----------

